# Show me your pets!!



## Artemis the Tortoise

This is Artemis




Artemis' Mommy[HERB][TULIP][TURTLE][TULIP][HERB]


----------



## Team Gomberg

Leopard Tortoises

Levi:






Denim and Khaki:





Russian Tortoises

My male
Sully (named after his sulcata like personality):





Females
Pink Flower:





Red Rose:





Purple Violet:





Water Turtles

Albino RES female
Lily:





Southern Painted female
"no name yet":





and the stray cat we took in to be spayed to stop the multiplying process who now religiously comes to us for food, sleeps on our porch, brings us dead animal gifts and we treat for fleas. I'm not a cat person. I'll be glad when she moves on.
Emmy:





that's it


----------



## Yvonne G

This is April, 25yr old Appaloosa mare:







This is Molly and Little Brother:







This is Misty:


----------



## alysciaingram

Here is Bowser, my first tortoise.


And here is Koopa.


Kamek


Princess Peach


This is Mac, my lab/beagle mix.


This is Sweet Dee, my Maine coon mix.


And my mom's red wolf that's living with us for the summer. His name is Murphy.


----------



## schuyler22

These are my babies! Trigger the tort, Ozzie my black persian, Ernie my Himalayan and Sasha my Russian Blue!
View attachment 48664

View attachment 48665

View attachment 48666






Sent from my HTC VLE_U using TortForum mobile app


My attachments didn't all work! Hee is Trig and Oz...





Sent from my HTC VLE_U using TortForum mobile app


----------



## MagicElla

This is our first baby: Wookie 




And our recent addition, Turbo!


----------



## theelectraco

Greek


Red-foot


ChiWeenie


0.1.0 Dachshund
0.0.1 Redfoot
1.0.0 Greek


----------



## Chinque

Daisy (approx. 5-6 months)...


Chewy (7 years)...


Lily (4 years)...


Tara (9 years)...


Peanut (1year)...


Marla (9 years)..


We have another cat named pumpkin, but she's really shy and always outside, so she's impossible to take pictures of. She's orange with light orange stripes, so here's a tiger to symbolize her (pretend the black stripes are light orange) (8 years)...


Pepper (4 weeks)...


We might be getting a conure or another small bird or something soon, so here's some birds to symbolize that...


Hope you enjoyed the pictures! And no, Chewy and Lily do not have the same parents (a lot of people ask)!


----------



## LolaMyLove

My Stella Bella



Lucy


----------



## Sh3wulf

Benny our Babcocki leopard tort



Bokeh our Heinz 57 mutt (Boxer, Bouvier, Beagle, Fox terrier, Black lab, Border collie) 



Summer pet penny toad - Pipen




Two kids, One husband, One Hines57, One Leopard Tortoise, and a room at the sanitarium lol


----------



## Team Gomberg

Umm...I didn't include the fish tanks. Should I have? Lol

Heather
Sent from my Android TFO app


----------



## oliviaTORTOISE

Besides a tort this is a parakeet!!


----------



## lisa127

Bert, 1 year old leopard gecko



Peanut, 2 year old three toed/gulf coast box turtle



Bubba, very old blue tongued skink lizard



Cocoa, 12 year old Heinz 57 mutt on the left and Gizmo, 5 year old shih Tzu on right of picture



Jake, 13 year old DMH cat (black cats are difficult to photograph)



This is Angel. I lost her to cancer about 18 months ago....RIP


----------



## ra94131

*Ivan* (Jungle Carpet Python, born May 27, 2012). First picture from when we got him at two months old last July and second picture from last month.










*Rasputin* (Sulcata Tortoise, born July 2012). First picture from when we got him at one month old last August and second picture from this past week.










*Vladimir* (Dominican Red Mountain Boa, born September 2012). We just received this guy on Tuesday. We're letting him get settled, so not great picture yet but here's one right after I got him out of the shipping box.


----------



## lisa127

Vladimir is beautiful!


----------



## kball

I would like to see everyone's other pets or there tortoises either one. I have a cane corso or and Italian mastiff as some people call him named diesel a English mastiff named Tyson a European Great Dane puppy two cats and three kittens two guinie pigs a few fish a hampsters that's up for sale and four tortoises.


----------



## kball

Torts


=full]90294[/ATTACH]











Dogs










Cats
















Hamster




Guinea pigs 




The other is brown


----------



## ditzyangeluk

I have Sparky, a Hermann and Jack Russell called Tilly


----------



## tinkerbell1189

Love your jack russel!!

I have a jack russel pup 6months old. A horsfield tortoise, Tink, 5year old. A thoroughbred horse, William, 22years old. And also 2 hens Millie and Mollie and a cockerel called Batman. Oh and a wild slow worm that lives in my garden


----------



## ditzyangeluk

tinkerbell1189 said:


> Love your jack russel!!
> 
> I have a jack russel pup 6months old. A horsfield tortoise, Tink, 5year old. A thoroughbred horse, William, 22years old. And also 2 hens Millie and Mollie and a cockerel called Batman. Oh and a wild slow worm that lives in my garden
> 
> View attachment 90365
> 
> 
> View attachment 90366
> 
> 
> View attachment 90367
> 
> 
> View attachment 90368




Nooooo, don't show me a pic of a puppy! Adorable!


----------



## T33's Torts

I don't have pictures but..
3 sulcatas
7 Russians
1 rabbit
1 rat
2 toads
1 Madagascar hissing roach
1 big dog
2 cats
2 snakes
1 wild bird who lives outside


----------



## tinkerbell1189

Wow T33 that's a lot of pets!! 

Thanks, she is a cutie, but also can be a handful....


----------



## ditzyangeluk

Oh yes, they LOVE toilet rolls - either with or without the tissue paper on it (they soon rectfy that!)
Er, have you ever had a Jack Russell before???


----------



## tinkerbell1189

Lol I found that out the hard way! Iv had german shepherds all my life. But I sadly lost my girl in Feb due to severe epiliepsy, she was only 5. It broke my heart and I still have nightmares of her fitting now. I could never have another one it would be too painful, So decided to go the complete opposite and get a jack rusell! She's great, so hardy, and comes to work with me with the horses, my little companion!

After having GSD's I must say it's a lot harder training a JRT, but we are getting there! How old is yours?


----------



## Jabuticaba

My Muttly crew:



Thos is Kitty, my catfish:



This is Oscar, the pleco:



The Angel fish, Jack:






May, Aussies, & THBs
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Jabuticaba

kball said:


> I would like to see everyone's other pets or there tortoises either one. I have a cane corso or and Italian mastiff as some people call him named diesel a English mastiff named Tyson a European Great Dane puppy two cats and three kittens two guinie pigs a few fish a hampsters that's up for sale and four tortoises.



Your family is gorgeous!  


May, Aussies, & THBs
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Turtlepete

Huh-what? Great danes you say?







My fam's two danes, hiking somewhere in Pennsylvannia. If you want to know when great dane ownership gets fun, it's when your carrying 130 pounds, more then your own bodyweight, of dog up a rockslide at steep incline. Or when they almost tackle you off the mountain to be the first one to get smell that bush.
They love hiking though!


----------



## Blakem

Chance, my white amazing pitbull! We were out on a walk in the country this evening and I made him sit for a nice picture 






———-------------------------
(This is my signature)
Here's some great plant identification websites I use. 

http://www.tlady.clara.net/TortGuide/diet.htm#plantlist

http://africantortoise.com/edible_landscaping.htm

http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/plants_19.asp


----------



## ditzyangeluk

tinkerbell1189 said:


> Lol I found that out the hard way! Iv had german shepherds all my life. But I sadly lost my girl in Feb due to severe epiliepsy, she was only 5. It broke my heart and I still have nightmares of her fitting now. I could never have another one it would be too painful, So decided to go the complete opposite and get a jack rusell! She's great, so hardy, and comes to work with me with the horses, my little companion!
> 
> After having GSD's I must say it's a lot harder training a JRT, but we are getting there! How old is yours?



I am sorry for your loss. We previously had a chihuahua x yorkie and sadly lost her last year. I miss her terribly.
As for Tilly, my Jack Russell. She is 12 but you would think a puppy. TIP (or maybe warning! ): Jacks NEVER grow up (hence harder training, ha!) They are always at the puppy stage and always looking for the next mischief! ENJOY


----------



## kball

Turtlepete said:


> Huh-what? Great danes you say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fam's two danes, hiking somewhere in Pennsylvannia. If you want to know when great dane ownership gets fun, it's when your carrying 130 pounds, more then your own bodyweight, of dog up a rockslide at steep incline. Or when they almost tackle you off the mountain to be the first one to get smell that bush.
> They love hiking though!




Love great danes


----------



## kball

Blake m said:


> Chance, my white amazing pitbull! We were out on a walk in the country this evening and I made him sit for a nice picture
> 
> View attachment 90445
> View attachment 90446
> 
> 
> 
> ———-------------------------
> (This is my signature)
> Here's some great plant identification websites I use.
> 
> http://www.tlady.clara.net/TortGuide/diet.htm#plantlist
> 
> http://africantortoise.com/edible_landscaping.htm
> 
> http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/plants_19.asp



He's very pretty. I've tried to talk my mom into letting me have one but because of there name she wont


----------



## lisa127

Chance is gorgeous!


----------



## lisa127

tinkerbell1189 said:


> Wow T33 that's a lot of pets!!
> 
> Thanks, she is a cutie, but also can be a handful....
> 
> View attachment 90426


LOL


----------



## Blakem

Thanks guys! He's my big Ole' baby. 


———-------------------------
(This is my signature)
Here's some great plant identification websites I use. 

http://www.tlady.clara.net/TortGuide/diet.htm#plantlist

http://africantortoise.com/edible_landscaping.htm

http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/plants_19.asp


----------



## Stephanie_George

I've got a one year old Horsefield tortoise called George (he has the same birthday as Prince George ), a 4 year old domestic shorthair cat called Oscar and a one year old Jack Russell/ Lakeland Terrier cross called Jasper... They are pretty much my life!





We're pretty much one big dysfunctional family, and my pets get along wonderfully! 




 x


----------



## kball

Stephanie_George said:


> I've got a one year old Horsefield tortoise called George (he has the same birthday as Prince George ), a 4 year old domestic shorthair cat called Oscar and a one year old Jack Russell/ Lakeland Terrier cross called Jasper... They are pretty much my life!
> View attachment 90753
> View attachment 90754
> View attachment 90755
> 
> 
> We're pretty much one big dysfunctional family, and my pets get along wonderfully!
> View attachment 90756
> View attachment 90757
> 
> 
> x


There so cute


----------



## Kim444

Turtlepete said:


> Huh-what? Great danes you say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fam's two danes, hiking somewhere in Pennsylvannia. If you want to know when great dane ownership gets fun, it's when your carrying 130 pounds, more then your own bodyweight, of dog up a rockslide at steep incline. Or when they almost tackle you off the mountain to be the first one to get smell that bush.
> They love hiking though!



I love love Danes!!!


----------



## Kim444

Zazou 17yr old male lesser sulfer crested cockatoo

kiwi 6yr old female congo african grey

Dodger 5 yr old male yellow labrador retriever Jack & Jill 8yr old leopard geckos


----------



## annastortoise

Aww!! I love seeing other peoples' ADORABLE pets <3


I <3 Russians


----------



## kball

annastortoise said:


> Aww!! I love seeing other peoples' ADORABLE pets <3
> 
> 
> I <3 Russians


Me to


----------



## KimC90

Romeo


Juliet


Waldo


Puff


Gidget


Rio


Annabelle


Cleo


Kimi


And my little man Dwight


(Plus 3 spiders)


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

My dog


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise




----------



## omgdoubletacos

My babies, plus 6 kittens we are currently fostering, 2 parakeets, and some fish


----------



## leigti

I have a 13-year-old springer lab mix named Aspen,

A cat named Methos,

A cat named Mini,

and three chickens named red white and blue.

and of course my Russian tortoise Yurik,

and my box turtle Tickle.


----------



## G-stars

— Gus


----------



## margykid

Every single one of them looks well cared for, healthy, loved and adorable.


----------



## bouaboua

Yes............They all looks contented.


----------



## G-stars

Thank you. I try to spoil all my pets. 


— Gus


----------



## Abdulla6169

I especially love the first one, I had one as a kid... He's at my uncles farm now!


----------



## G-stars

Oh my cockatiel? Yeah I rescued him from the shelter when I was 10. 15 years ago. So I'm not even sure how old he is.


— Gus


----------



## justino4444

Do you enjoy you're cockatiel? I was thinking about getting one but decided to hold off


~ Justin


----------



## G-stars

Yes I enjoy all my pets. If your looking for a pet bird it's always easier to get a hand fed one as they are tamer. 


— Gus


----------



## omgdoubletacos

That's a beautiful tiel! I have 3 myself, 1 pied, a white face cinnamon pearl, and a cinnamon pearl lutino


----------



## omgdoubletacos

My tiels


----------



## G-stars

Beautiful birds. I used to breed them a few years ago. At one point I had about 20 breeding pairs. I had some albinos, yellow cheeked, and a lot other recessive gene ones. Used to raise them from hatchlings. I ended up having to downsize and kept my first one only. 


— Gus


----------



## Prairie Mom

Fun! I love that you posted this and hope more members will do the same


----------



## anloni

Two cockatiels (*Kasper* and *Pärlan*). We don't know why one of them don't have feathers, I think it's because she's unhappy and hate us. 
Two dogs. One "Golden Retriever" (*Loke*) and one "Grosser Scweizer Sennen" (*Zeke*).
And of course my Russian tortoise (*Yoshi*).


----------



## jeffjeff

this is avah our lurcher


and our cats hiccup and cola


----------



## Blakem

anloni said:


> View attachment 102652
> View attachment 102654
> View attachment 102655
> View attachment 102656
> 
> 
> Two cockatiels (*Kasper* and *Pärlan*). We don't know why one of them don't have feathers, I think it's because she's unhappy and hate us.
> Two dogs. One "Golden Retriever" (*Loke*) and one "Grosser Scweizer Sennen" (*Zeke*).
> And of course my Russian tortoise (*Yoshi*).


The second picture of the black dog looks almost like a short haired Swiss mountain dog. Crazy! Beautiful dog


----------



## anloni

Blake m said:


> The second picture of the black dog looks almost like a short haired Swiss mountain dog. Crazy! Beautiful dog


It is ! "Grosser schewizer sennen" is the "real" name ^^ . He is really beautiful ! His parents and most siblings are/was show dogs. He could be too but we never really cared for all that.


----------



## Blakem

anloni said:


> It is ! "Grosser schewizer sennen" is the "real" name ^^ . He is really beautiful ! His parents and siblings are/was show dogs. He could be too but we never really cared for all that.


I'll have to sent that picture to my girlfriend. She's IN LOVE with them. She talks about how gentle and nice they are. I've only came into contact with one.


----------



## anloni

Blake m said:


> I'll have to sent that picture to my girlfriend. She's IN LOVE with them. She talks about how gentle and nice they are. I've only came into contact with one.


They are wonderful dogs, not the easiest breed, but I truly recomend them to anyone who feel like they can handle a dog with great personality. I have never meet a more wonderful dog than him. This is some of my favorite pictures of him.


----------



## bouaboua

I have bunch of parakeets and Love birds.


----------



## Yvonne G

This was Misty two years ago when I first got her. She LOVED playing in the mud:




What's that you say, Mom??? You want me to come in and walk on your nice, clean rug???


----------



## Delilah1623

My 3 babies with my boyfriends lab... My 14 year old cats that I've had since they were 6 weeks... And my chickens, they are all grown up now but they're so cute when they're little


----------



## Yvonne G

Delilah:

I think it's so cute that the cat sleeps with the dog.


----------



## stojanovski92113

So cute...I loved looking at all these pictures


----------



## Prairie Mom

leigti said:


> I have a 13-year-old springer lab mix named Aspen,
> View attachment 97137
> A cat named Methos,
> View attachment 97138
> A cat named Mini,
> View attachment 97139
> and three chickens named red white and blue.
> View attachment 97140
> and of course my Russian tortoise Yurik,
> View attachment 97141
> and my box turtle Tickle.
> View attachment 97142


awww...you have great looking pets, but your photo of "Aspen" melted my heart. First, I love seeing sweet old dogs more than a cute puppy any day! Also, I used to have an "Aspen" too. She's in heaven after living a good long life. I hope your Aspen continues to have good health and happiness


----------



## Prairie Mom

Alright...couldn't resist.  I want to show my beasties too!


This is our sweet new sulcata "Mavis." We found her stray in bad weather and no one claimed her.
She is one of the sweetest surprises our family has ever had.



Our dog "Token." He's never sure if he is a cat or a child. He definitely doesn't know he's a dog!




My husband relaxing with FOUR of my SIX cats. Our dog is squished among the cats too. "Token" has managed to be adopted by our cat colony and actually seems to fit in the pecking order. Our cat that is laying against the dog's stomach seems to be the "alpha" and he's a sweet cuddle ball too. I have lots of photos of our pets smothering my husband. I am a firm believer that animals can sense a lot about people's character and the photos of my husband surrounded by adoring beasties says EVERYTHING you need to know about this kind man!



The ONLY SELFIE I have EVER taken!!!  My dog was being so sweet and covering me in licks to say "THANK YOU" for being taken to spend the day in the mountains.



2 of our 3 goldfish. I love these goldfish. We've had them for six years so far.



Our Crayfish "Eddie." He is surprisingly friendly and interactive. We've only had him a little over a year. The stinker managed to get out of his tank once and he ACTUALLY CAME TO ME. I couldn't believe it!



This is "Cheese" our grey tree squirrel. I have done some squirrel rehabbing where I live and this little guy is imprinted and un-releasable. He will stay a member of our family forever. We're doing our best to give him a good quality of life and love him very much. He has an entire basement bedroom that is decked out like a forest with mountains of tree parts. There is also a duct that leads from his room up into the basement ceiling and out into an outdoor enclosure in our backyard.




a photo of our tree squirrel enjoying a walnut and some snuggles


----------



## Yvonne G

It's raining and I don't want to do outside chores in the rain, so I thought I'd take pictures. I found most of the cats. 

This is Spencer. She was a stray with hidden kittens. She's now been spayed and the kittens adopted out. I've only had her for a few months, but she has taken over the top spot in my heart:




This one is Lady Grey. If you look closely at her front feet you can see that she has "thumbs." She was a stray at the school my daughter works at and the custodian trapped her. My daughter's soft heart wouldn't allow him to call the SPCA, so she became mine:




These two goof balls are Billie Boy on the left, and Mr. Kitty. Both strays that I trapped and neutered:





This one is Little Missy Kitty. She was a stray that was injured from being abused. After my favorite cat was euthanized I brought Little Missy Kitty in the house to be a house cat. She's afraid of all the outside cats and it was a good choice:




I couldn't find Little Brother. He's a black cat that showed up here about 12 years ago. He comes around for dinner, but I hardly ever see him any other time.

This one is the latest to show up on my doorstep (Felix). So far he's un-neutered, but after I gain his trust, I'll take him in to be snipped:


----------



## taza

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> View attachment 94285
> 
> 
> My dog


Is that a Visla?


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yvonne G said:


> It's raining and I don't want to do outside chores in the rain, so I thought I'd take pictures. I found most of the cats.
> 
> This is Spencer. She was a stray with hidden kittens. She's now been spayed and the kittens adopted out. I've only had her for a few months, but she has taken over the top spot in my heart:
> 
> View attachment 104420
> 
> 
> This one is Lady Grey. If you look closely at her front feet you can see that she has "thumbs." She was a stray at the school my daughter works at and the custodian trapped her. My daughter's soft heart wouldn't allow him to call the SPCA, so she became mine:
> 
> View attachment 104423
> 
> 
> These two goof balls are Billie Boy on the left, and Mr. Kitty. Both strays that I trapped and neutered:
> 
> View attachment 104431
> 
> 
> 
> This one is Little Missy Kitty. She was a stray that was injured from being abused. After my favorite cat was euthanized I brought Little Missy Kitty in the house to be a house cat. She's afraid of all the outside cats and it was a good choice:
> 
> View attachment 104432
> 
> 
> I couldn't find Little Brother. He's a black cat that showed up here about 12 years ago. He comes around for dinner, but I hardly ever see him any other time.
> 
> This one is the latest to show up on my doorstep (Felix). So far he's un-neutered, but after I gain his trust, I'll take him in to be snipped:
> 
> View attachment 104435


Oh my goodness...I want to kiss those fuzzy kitty foreheads so much! So, am I counting SEVEN cats? Darn! You have me BEAT for the crazy cat lady contest! I love that you are helping these strays out and finding homes for the kittens etc. I've done a bit of that myself. Fun seeing your felines!


----------



## Yvonne G

I used to lock them up in the 'old house' (the vacant house at the back of my property that you see behind Lady Grey), and visit them several times throughout the day, along with feeding and cleaning, etc. Then after a month or so I would let them go. I did this so they would stick around and be MY cats. But now, when I take in a stray, I get it neutered right away and just let it go. If it leaves the property, so be it. But so far they've all stayed here.


----------



## phebe121

My babies


----------



## Prairie Mom

phebe121 said:


> My babies



--Your little Phebe is absolutely adorable! I love the expression on your cat's face.-He's just patiently humoring her! ha ha Your cats are really cute.
-I remember your thread about the frog (such a cute story)
-Is that crab as BIG as I think it is? what size tank is that?
-Also curious about your birdies?


----------



## phebe121

They are coturnix quail we eat there eggs and there in the garage in there winter cage that crab is big i need a new tank for it it needs a 20 gallon witch ill have here soon my dads giving it to me shes in a 10 gallon and its to small for it i didnt know it would grow so fast we had it almist a yr at first it was tiny the ones you get at walmart well now its almost 4 inches


----------



## phebe121

O and ty phebe is a cutie


----------



## phebe121

All the animals put up with her well they know she loves them


----------



## Prairie Mom

phebe121 said:


> All the animals put up with her well they know she loves them


All interesting info. Thanks for filling me in I have to run, but may be emailing you with a few questions about your quail later


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

taza said:


> Is that a Visla?


yes


----------



## tony the tortoise

thought you guys might like this pic i took at work today.. we have a new baby gorilla at the zoo and mum brought it down to show off.. adorable isn't she.


----------



## KTyne

I have 2 cats, 1 bearded dragon, 2 kenyan sand boas, 1 leopard gecko, 1 corn snake, 1 crested gecko, 1 rosy boa, and 1 african fat-tailed gecko.... and I'm not going to try to find photos of them all right now, lol.


----------



## Randi

I have a 6 year old Shih Tzu named Junior, a Reeves turtle named Regelus (almost 2 years), a Cherry Head named Karumbe (1 year?) and two leopard geckos named Screech and Sansa (Giant Tremper Albino and a Super Hypo Tangerine).


----------



## stojanovski92113

Randi said:


> View attachment 124727
> View attachment 124729
> View attachment 124730
> View attachment 124731
> View attachment 124732
> I have a 6 year old Shih Tzu, a Reeves turtle (almost 2 years), a Cherry Head (1 year?) and two leopard geckos (Giant Tremper Albino and a Super Hypo Tangerine).


Beautiful, love them all


----------



## Randi

stojanovski92113 said:


> Beautiful, love them all


Thank you! I'd have to say the same about all of the photos others posted! I used to have more reptiles but the tortoise became the main focus. My female leopard gecko is laying eggs so I should have hatchlings to take pics of soon.


----------



## bout broke farm

Teddy


----------



## Myroli

Hatchling sulcata Ki


----------



## Myroli

Border Collie mix Rowdy and Blue Heeler Pitbull mix Mya


----------



## Myroli

Chihuahua Italian Greyhound mix Lily


----------



## Myroli

Florida white rabbit Scarlett


----------



## Ashley Roscoe

I have two dogs, a English pointer-lab mix and an Australian cattle dog terrier mix, African fat tailed gecko, Russian tortoise, crested gecko, a snail, and some fish


----------



## 4jean

My dog Charlie


----------



## DawnH

Part of my crew.  I am the mother of five children (plus foster mom to two) as well as Mom to 1 Great Dane, 1 German Shepherd, 1 Sulcata, chickens, a ferret, a Betta Fish "Indigo Von Sushi", 1 Cockatiel, 1 terrier mix (all of our dogs are rescues) as well as 2 rescued cats.


----------



## Randi

What a beautiful family you have!!


----------



## Blakem

Chance!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

bout broke farm said:


> Teddy


I love camels! They are the cutest things, and no matter what they do, they look so shnazzy doing it


----------



## Jenny & Tort

Piggy Pig





My axolotls 




My cats!


----------



## Jenny & Tort

KimC90 said:


> Romeo
> View attachment 91674
> 
> Juliet
> View attachment 91675
> 
> Waldo
> View attachment 91676
> 
> Puff
> View attachment 91677
> 
> Gidget
> View attachment 91678
> 
> Rio
> View attachment 91679
> 
> Annabelle
> View attachment 91680
> 
> Cleo
> View attachment 91681
> 
> Kimi
> View attachment 91682
> 
> And my little man Dwight
> View attachment 91683
> 
> (Plus 3 spiders)


 
What is Kimi?


----------



## Myroli

Jenny & Tort said:


> What is Kimi?


Looks like a long haired chihuahua to me


----------



## Dkozi7

I'm sure this has been done before but I would like to see what pets everyone else has. Of course your tort babies are welcome too. I'll start with my Gargoyles.


----------



## aundreagwen

I have never even heard of those! Very neat. 
I have Murphy the boston terrier, Bronson the olde english bulldogge, Pickles the green spotted puffer, an overabundance of mollies and guppies and a sharpei x foster dog named Maggie. I have yet to get a good picture of Pickles


----------



## stojanovski92113

aundreagwen said:


> I have never even heard of those! Very neat.
> I have Murphy the boston terrier, Bronson the olde english bulldogge, Pickles the green spotted puffer, an overabundance of mollies and guppies and a sharpei x foster dog named Maggie. I have yet to get a good picture of Pickles


Your dogs are too cute!!!


----------



## Dkozi7

aundreagwen said:


> I have never even heard of those! Very neat.
> I have Murphy the boston terrier, Bronson the olde english bulldogge, Pickles the green spotted puffer, an overabundance of mollies and guppies and a sharpei x foster dog named Maggie. I have yet to get a good picture of Pickles



Very cute pups and nice aquarium too! Do you keep the tank brackish?


----------



## aundreagwen

Yes it is brackish. Pickles is around 3 inches so he's still young. I'm tempted to move him back to the 45 gallon for awhile as my husband does not take care of the tank...we moved him because he spent his days swimming up and down the corner and he does the same thing in the 125 gallon! I have read it's due to boredom, I think he is OCD lol 
He is not aggressive at all. I wish he would eat some of the fish in there as they multiply so fast, but he doesn't.


----------



## Dkozi7

aundreagwen said:


> Yes it is brackish. Pickles is around 3 inches so he's still young. I'm tempted to move him back to the 45 gallon for awhile as my husband does not take care of the tank...we moved him because he spent his days swimming up and down the corner and he does the same thing in the 125 gallon! I have read it's due to boredom, I think he is OCD lol
> He is not aggressive at all. I wish he would eat some of the fish in there as they multiply so fast, but he doesn't.



I would love to see a pic if you can ever get one of the elusive little one.


----------



## Yvonne G

I thought it would be interesting to merge the new thread in with this older thread.


----------



## spud's_mum

Monty the parsons terrier:


Cheddar the Mongolian gerbil:




And Spud the hermanns tortoise:


----------



## Gillian M

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I love camels! They are the cutest things, and no matter what they do, they look so shnazzy doing it


Hi. Camels? Just wait till.......Adam reads this post!!


----------



## Dkozi7

Yvonne G said:


> I thought it would be interesting to merge the new thread in with this older thread.




Thank you!


----------

